
Memo: ‘Gawker tech team didn’t adequately secure our platform’ - blasdel
http://www.poynter.org/latest-news/romenesko/111549/gawker-tech-team-didnt-adequately-secure-our-platform/
======
InclinedPlane
You don't say?

The most appalling aspect of this whole thing was the response of gawker as it
was happening. Had they been the victim of people with malicious intent rather
than merely a group of pranksters things could have turned out far, far worse.

